# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  القوات المسلحة الأردنية - الجيش العربي صمام الأمن والأمان وضمانة الاستقرار واحترام ال

## الحصن نيوز

يحق لنا في الأردن أن نحتفل ونفخر بيوم الجيش وذكرى الثورة العربية الكبرى التي يتزامن الاحتفال بها مع احتفالات المملكة بمرور أحد عشر عاماً على جلوس جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على عرش المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

وحين نتحدث عن الجيش، فإننا نتحدث عن مؤسسة هي صمام الأمن والأمان وضمانة الاستقرار واحترام الدستور ، نتحدث عن التضحية والبذل والعطاء وتحصين المجتمع وتعميق الانتماء بما يحقق للوطن أمنه واستقراره.

وفي توجيهاته ولقاءاته يؤكد جلالة القائد الأعلى على ضرورة تعميق مفهوم الاحتراف والتميّز لدى القوات المسلحة، بما يعزز قدراتها وإمكاناتها، لتستمر في مهمتها الرئيسة وهي الدفاع عن الوطن وصون إنجازاته ومكتسباته، ولتسهم أيضاً في إعماره وتنميته.

ونحتفل اليوم بالذكرى الرابعة والتسعين للثورة العربية الكبرى والتاسعة والثمانين ليوم الجيش وهي صفحات ناصعة تزين تاريخ الأمة وتفتح للحياة آفاقاً واسعة من الصبر والتحدي والارادة وسمو الرسالة .

جاءت شعلة أوقدها الأحرار وصبروا في سبيلها للوصول الى الغايات السامية وضحوا من أجلها بالدماء والأرواح، يسجلها التاريخ نهضة وحرية وسيادة وثورة على الظلم والاستبداد عندما انحرفت قيادات جمعية الاتحاد والترقي عن مسارها الصحيح وتنكرت لرسالة الدين وتطاول الاتحاديون على ثوابت الشرعية والرسالة والتاريخ.


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

